# Dolby Digital Home Theater System Under 20,000



## arghya139 (Mar 9, 2016)

So I was trying to gift one sound system to me in my bday and still couldnt decide which to go with. 


Logitech Surround Sound Speaker System Z906
LG DH6320 5.1 Home Theatre System
Philips HTD5550/94 Home theatre (Black)


My main purpose is watching movies and occasional gaming and I want to get a movie theater like Surround Sound experience. 
My Room is 15 Feet X 20 Feet
Pls advise.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 10, 2016)

It's small room? Right? Try JBL product.
Hifivision.com for audio related devices..


----------



## arghya139 (Mar 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> It's small room? Right? Try JBL product.
> Hifivision.com for audio related devices..



Can you be more specific please ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 11, 2016)

arghya139 said:


> Can you be more specific please ?



buddy are there any jbl product??? for home theater? friend purchased JBL product long time back.. so i mentioned name...
try Hifivision.com site will help you better...


----------

